
8 Tips On How To Get Mentored - jmorin007
http://startitup.indieword.com/view/get-mentored
======
bayareaguy
\- Woo your mentor by reading so you'll be ready to meet him.

\- Follow-up.

\- Bribe your mentor with a personal touch.

\- Find a C.A.T., a "Consumer Advocacy Truth," to gain access to VIPs and
amplify your megaphone.

\- Thank your mentor publicly.

\- Be a value-added stalker.

\- Leverage mentor dynamics.

\- Kiss mentor butt region.

